# Guide Bearing Problems



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

I was using a 1/4 round over bit with guide bearing on cedar. I got a nicely rounded edge with one flaw. The guide bearing left a shallow path (the width of the bearing) on every single piece of wood. Any ideas?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Could you have been pressing the bearing too hard against the timber?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey,Warren; an old restorers trick is to use a steam iron to gently swell the wood where it's dented, then let it dry out again. Just be careful not to scorch the wood with the heel of the iron. Maybe lay a piece of wet cloth over the edge and iron that to get a lot of instant flash steam and a bit of heat...no scorching. Should work like a charm on Cedar.


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

That is entirely possible. I'm still new at this and I almost never use my hand router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sounds like it's time to replace the bearing,Cedar is very soft but if the beaning is running free you should not see any burns/rub marks...
If the beaning is ok do it on the router table to take most of the load off the bearing..

==


ExpressEN1 said:


> I was using a 1/4 round over bit with guide bearing on cedar. I got a nicely rounded edge with one flaw. The guide bearing left a shallow path (the width of the bearing) on every single piece of wood. Any ideas?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

You are pulling the router too hard.
The unit forces are too high and emboss soft wood.
Slacken up, halve the unit force x adding another bearing.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Warren; what the other guys said. I was just referring to the damage _already_ done.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Sounds like it's time to replace the bearing,Cedar is very soft but if the beaning is running free you should not see any burns/rub marks...
> If the beaning is ok do it on the router table to take most of the load off the bearing..
> 
> ==


BJ your answer is exactly correct. NGM


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

This is a new bit and the bearing rolls nice and smooth. I think adding a second bearing to increase the contact area as well as not holding the router so tight against the material might solve my problem.

I tried the iron trick and it worked pretty good. Another set of lessons learned. 


Thanks for the help folks.


----------

